
Show HN: PodHound, an AI-Powered Podcast Discovery System - jdbiggs
http://podhound.co
======
jdbiggs
Hey guys, John Biggs here. I made PodHound to help us find better podcasts.
It's currently transcribing about 3000 individual podcasts and will match
podcasts based on semantic analysis. Any advice on the best services to use is
welcome. I'm currently just using AWS.

